# 50+ years of privy digging



## Flasks (Feb 20, 2020)

I thought some of you "marble" people might enjoy seeing the results of digging early privies for over 50 years concentrating on civil war period and a little later, My wife's and my targets were bitters bottles and other bottles of that period acquiring quite an extensive collection






. We did find marbles frequently and put them aside as many were beautifully made. We're now in our 80's and no longer able to dig but we proudly display these marbles. We don't follow the values of these early marbles but I would imagine some have considerable value. We separated them into what we believe are categories, i.e., hand made, transitional and clay/ceramic.  I will later on post some pictures of bottles we've found.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Feb 20, 2020)

50 years Wow, some extra nice marbles you have there!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 20, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, those are some beautiful finds!  I can only imagine the sort of things that must have been available to find 50 years ago.  I don't know much about marbles but I agree that there must be some serious value there, I love the detail on that sulphide marble.  And those hand-made marbles in the first picture are so beautiful, much nicer than the ones you get today.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2020)

Amazing. Love them all.


----------



## Relicdigger16 (Feb 20, 2020)

They are gorgeous. Man I wish I would find some like that. I know German made marble are very pricey. I see them on ebay and people ask $20 and up on single marbles.
relicdigger16


----------



## embe (Feb 20, 2020)

Those are some nice marbles.  Last pic, the dark one just to the right of 12 o'clock looks like it could be something interesting.  Do you have another angle of that marble?


----------



## Flasks (Feb 20, 2020)

embe said:


> Those are some nice marbles.  Last pic, the dark one just to the right of 12 o'clock looks like it could be something interesting.  Do you have another angle of that marble?


I never paid much attention to the detail of that particular marble, if the one pictured is the one you requested another picture of. It is translucent and within the marble cloud like areas mixed with what might be considered a galaxy mix. The predominant color is light amethyst. The basement that particular marble came from was originally built in 1865 and called the "Lincoln House" but was abandoned just 3 years later, the wood salvaged.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 21, 2020)

Wow, I'd freak over just one of those older ones.  Just beautiful and thank you for sharing those with us.  The deep red one at 3 o'clock in the last picture is an interesting looker, too.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 21, 2020)

Those are all beauts! I see a clay marble in the second photo with stripes on it... I dug two of those kind at an 1850s house once.


----------



## embe (Feb 21, 2020)

Flasks said:


> I never paid much attention to the detail of that particular marble, if the one pictured is the one you requested another picture of. It is translucent and within the marble cloud like areas mixed with what might be considered a galaxy mix. The predominant color is light amethyst. The basement that particular marble came from was originally built in 1865 and called the "Lincoln House" but was abandoned just 3 years later, the wood salvaged.



Thanks, that's pretty much what I was hoping to see.  This style was made in Germany around 1850 and was single gathered by hand and finished with a ground/faceted pontil.  It would actually pre-date the other German glass marbles, and definitely the machine made marbles it was grouped with.   

Any of those older ones looking for a new home I'd make some space on my display for


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 21, 2020)

I am speechless. What a great through the wall display.


----------



## Flasks (Feb 21, 2020)

embe said:


> Thanks, that's pretty much what I was hoping to see.  This style was made in Germany around 1850 and was single gathered by hand and finished with a ground/faceted pontil.  It would actually pre-date the other German glass marbles, and definitely the machine made marbles it was grouped with.
> 
> Any of those older ones looking for a new home I'd make some space on my display for


If the wife and myself decide to downsize due to our age we will be selling a lot of our found treasures. In the case of the marbles, all would go for one price. I don't know what this site permits as to buying and selling but if it does permit buying and selling leave me your contact information, name and price for ALL.  P.S. You have a fantastic display!


----------



## yacorie (Feb 21, 2020)

Great marbles


----------



## oldmill101 (Feb 21, 2020)

Those are very nice marbles you’ve dug. I got started collecting marbles after I found a few hundred at one bottle dump 5 years ago that’s all it took for me to get hooked on them.  I’d be interested in them I’m going to send you a private message


----------



## Flasks (Feb 21, 2020)

embe said:


> Thanks, that's pretty much what I was hoping to see.  This style was made in Germany around 1850 and was single gathered by hand and finished with a ground/faceted pontil.  It would actually pre-date the other German glass marbles, and definitely the machine made marbles it was grouped with.
> 
> Any of those older ones looking for a new home I'd make some space on my display for


Looking more carefully in that bowl of old marbles I may have another one of those older marbles you said predate the bulk of the others. It's very hard to get a picture of it but it's basic color is red but the inside shows similar "galaxy" like pattern. Are you J.Q. by any chance?  I took a picture of one of the really small marbles...it has gold colored flakes in streaks. I only found one of those.


----------



## Cbtengr (Feb 26, 2020)

Flasks said:


> I thought some of you "marble" people might enjoy seeing the results of digging early privies for over 50 years concentrating on civil war period and a little later, My wife's and my targets were bitters bottles and other bottles of that period acquiring quite an extensive collectionView attachment 202773View attachment 202774View attachment 202775. We did find marbles frequently and put them aside as many were beautifully made. We're now in our 80's and no longer able to dig but we proudly display these marbles. We don't follow the values of these early marbles but I would imagine some have considerable value. We separated them into what we believe are categories, i.e., hand made, transitional and clay/ceramic.  I will later on post some pictures of bottles we've found.





Flasks said:


> I thought some of you "marble" people might enjoy seeing the results of digging early privies for over 50 years concentrating on civil war period and a little later, My wife's and my targets were bitters bottles and other bottles of that period acquiring quite an extensive collectionView attachment 202773View attachment 202774View attachment 202775. We did find marbles frequently and put them aside as many were beautifully made. We're now in our 80's and no longer able to dig but we proudly display these marbles. We don't follow the values of these early marbles but I would imagine some have considerable value. We separated them into what we believe are categories, i.e., hand made, transitional and clay/ceramic.  I will later on post some pictures of bottles we've found.


----------



## Cbtengr (Feb 26, 2020)

A couple of those look familiar I think I may have lost them.  Very nice collection.


----------



## embe (Feb 26, 2020)

Flasks said:


> Looking more carefully in that bowl of old marbles I may have another one of those older marbles you said predate the bulk of the others. It's very hard to get a picture of it but it's basic color is red but the inside shows similar "galaxy" like pattern. Are you J.Q. by any chance?  I took a picture of one of the really small marbles...it has gold colored flakes in streaks. I only found one of those.



-Red one looks like a more common machine made slag, but thanks for checking.
-Not sure who J.Q. is?
-Small one is German, the gold flakes are referred to as Lutz.  Probably around 1900 +/- 10 years.  Lutz marbles are collectible.


----------



## RNorwood (Feb 26, 2020)

Flasks said:


> I thought some of you "marble" people might enjoy seeing the results of digging early privies for over 50 years concentrating on civil war period and a little later, My wife's and my targets were bitters bottles and other bottles of that period acquiring quite an extensive collectionView attachment 202773View attachment 202774View attachment 202775. We did find marbles frequently and put them aside as many were beautifully made. We're now in our 80's and no longer able to dig but we proudly display these marbles. We don't follow the values of these early marbles but I would imagine some have considerable value. We separated them into what we believe are categories, i.e., hand made, transitional and clay/ceramic.  I will later on post some pictures of bottles we've found.


I am not a marble collector and have little knowledge of them, but these are the most beautiful marbles I have ever seen.


----------



## Mouse369 (Feb 26, 2020)

Flasks said:


> I thought some of you "marble" people might enjoy seeing the results of digging early privies for over 50 years concentrating on civil war period and a little later, My wife's and my targets were bitters bottles and other bottles of that period acquiring quite an extensive collectionView attachment 202773View attachment 202774View attachment 202775. We did find marbles frequently and put them aside as many were beautifully made. We're now in our 80's and no longer able to dig but we proudly display these marbles. We don't follow the values of these early marbles but I would imagine some have considerable value. We separated them into what we believe are categories, i.e., hand made, transitional and clay/ceramic.  I will later on post some pictures of bottles we've found.


Beautiful. Wish I had the opportunity to did for stuff


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks for letting me check those out in person! Marble collectors dream, amazing types and great condition . Privies protected them well.
Bet you have had more than a few messages and offers . Keep me on the list ! Saw the link to your pictures on a marble website as well.
Rick


----------



## Saturn Doll (Mar 1, 2020)

Flasks said:


> I thought some of you "marble" people might enjoy seeing the results of digging early privies for over 50 years concentrating on civil war period and a little later, My wife's and my targets were bitters bottles and other bottles of that period acquiring quite an extensive collectionView attachment 202773View attachment 202774View attachment 202775. We did find marbles frequently and put them aside as many were beautifully made. We're now in our 80's and no longer able to dig but we proudly display these marbles. We don't follow the values of these early marbles but I would imagine some have considerable value. We separated them into what we believe are categories, i.e., hand made, transitional and clay/ceramic.  I will later on post some pictures of bottles we've found.


Beautiful Collection -So Pretty! The clay ones remind me of the Planets in the Galaxy-Stunning!! Thanks So Much for Showing!!


----------



## Saturn Doll (Mar 1, 2020)

Beautiful Collection of marbles!! The Clay ones remind me of the planets in the Galaxy-Little worlds! Stunning. Thank you So Much for Showing!!


----------



## treeguyfred (May 13, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I am speechless. What a great through the wall display.


Robby, what display are you referring to? and what link in what marble site? I'm certainly missing something great here!
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 14, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Robby, what display are you referring to? and what link in what marble site? I'm certainly missing something great here!
> ~Fred


Hey Fred, I dont know How This comment got on This post. I was commenting on a beautiful in the wall display Back lit with glass shelves. I think it was the insulator post. How it ended up here, i don't know. Sorry for the confusion buddy.  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Digswithstick (May 14, 2020)

Marble site where link to this thread was posted is Marble Connection.
Another good marble site is All About Marbles


----------

